# Hi



## VaperWinx (2/10/14)

Hey all. 
I started "part time" vaping about 3 months ago. Stopped smoking altogether about a month ago. Really am getting to enjoy vaping finally. 
I find I am still a little fussy about what flavour liquids etc. I use, but that hasn't really been a hinderance. Am looking to be a bit more adventurous (liquids & mods) as time goes on.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yiannaki (2/10/14)

VaperWinx said:


> Hey all.
> I started "part time" vaping about 3 months ago. Stopped smoking altogether about a month ago. Really am getting to enjoy vaping finally.
> I find I am still a little fussy about what flavour liquids etc. I use, but that hasn't really been a hinderance. Am looking to be a bit more adventurous (liquids & mods) as time goes on.



Welcome to the forum @VaperWinx 

And a massive congrats for making the full time switch over to vaping 

Please feel free to ask questions or seek any advice. We have an awesome bunch of people on here that are always willing to help out.

Best of luck on your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/10/14)

VaperWinx said:


> Hey all.
> I started "part time" vaping about 3 months ago. Stopped smoking altogether about a month ago. Really am getting to enjoy vaping finally.
> I find I am still a little fussy about what flavour liquids etc. I use, but that hasn't really been a hinderance. Am looking to be a bit more adventurous (liquids & mods) as time goes on.


Most welcome. Let the fun begin. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/10/14)

Congratulations for being awesome  And a warm welcome to the forum @VaperWinx ,what flavors are you vaping at the moment?*http://www.ecigssa.co.za/members/vaperwinx.1737/*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/14)

VaperWinx said:


> I find I am still a little fussy about what flavour liquids etc.



A very warm welcome @VaperWinx and I share your pain on trying to find juice that you like! I must have tried about a million juices and there are only about three or four that I actually use!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (3/10/14)

Welcome @VaperWinx and congrats on giving up the stinkies


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Let the fun begin. Happy vaping.


Thanks Andre


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

DoubleD said:


> Congratulations for being awesome  And a warm welcome to the forum @VaperWinx ,what flavors are you vaping at the moment?*http://www.ecigssa.co.za/members/vaperwinx.1737/*


Thanks DoubleD. I must admit I quite like RY4. I find it mixes well with certain other flavours too!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> A very warm welcome @VaperWinx and I share your pain on trying to find juice that you like! I must have tried about a million juices and there are only about three or four that I actually use!


Thanks @RobFisher for the welcome. I'm glad I'm not the only one who has that juice dilemma!


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

DoubleD said:


> Congratulations for being awesome  And a warm welcome to the forum @VaperWinx ,what flavors are you vaping at the moment?*http://www.ecigssa.co.za/members/vaperwinx.1737/*


@DoubleD


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Welcome to the forum @VaperWinx
> 
> And a massive congrats for making the full time switch over to vaping
> 
> ...


@Yiannaki thanks so much. I thought it would be tough but turns out vaping actually made it easier to quit.


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Welcome @VaperWinx and congrats on giving up the stinkies


@ImthiazKhan Thanks very much


----------



## annemarievdh (3/10/14)

Welcome to the wonderful madness of ecigssa and vaping. Congrats on kiling the stinkies. Have fun and vape on 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Welcome to the wonderful madness of ecigssa and vaping. Congrats on kiling the stinkies. Have fun and vape on
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor


Thanks @annemarievdh  I'm having a great time with it. I'll also be ordering my first mech mod later on in the month (aka after payday! )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/14)

Welcome @VaperWinx 
Congrats on the switch.
Enjoy the forum. We have a great place here.

When you get a chance, please can you put your location into your personal details.
It helps with many things on the forum.
Just click your name in the top right and select "Personal Details"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

VaperWinx said:


> Hey all.
> I started "part time" vaping about 3 months ago. Stopped smoking altogether about a month ago. Really am getting to enjoy vaping finally.
> I find I am still a little fussy about what flavour liquids etc. I use, but that hasn't really been a hinderance. Am looking to be a bit more adventurous (liquids & mods) as time goes on.



hello and welcome to the forum @VaperWinx 
great to hear you have dropped the stinkies. i find myself always earching for better flavour too. have searched for over a year. until i tried VM -VM4. really awesome juice.
hope you find what you are looking for and there is always a wealth of information and an abundance of help on the forum.


----------



## Alex (3/10/14)

Great to have you here @VaperWinx, hope you enjoy.


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

Alex said:


> Great to have you here @VaperWinx, hope you enjoy.


Thanks @Alex for the ?


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

VaperWinx said:


> Thanks @Alex for the ?


@Alex I meant welcome! Lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> hello and welcome to the forum @VaperWinx
> great to hear you have dropped the stinkies. i find myself always earching for better flavour too. have searched for over a year. until i tried VM -VM4. really awesome juice.
> hope you find what you are looking for and there is always a wealth of information and an abundance of help on the forum.


@Marzuq thanks for the welcome. Is VM - VM4 anything like RY4?


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

Silver said:


> Welcome @VaperWinx
> Congrats on the switch.
> Enjoy the forum. We have a great place here.
> 
> ...


@Silver thanks so much. And yes, will update.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

VaperWinx said:


> @Marzuq thanks for the welcome. Is VM - VM4 anything like RY4?



yes is the vapour mountain version of RY4. in my opinion its a better version.
contact @Oupa if you are interested


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> yes is the vapour mountain version of RY4. in my opinion its a better version.
> contact @Oupa if you are interested


@Marzuq thanks for the info


----------



## Andre (3/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> yes is the vapour mountain version of RY4. in my opinion its a better version.
> contact @Oupa if you are interested


Or go to www.vapourmountain.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Danny (3/10/14)

Welcome to the forum @VaperWinx and congratulations on your full month, its a great achievement! 
Love your profile pic, Im a big fairy fan myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/10/14)

Welcome @VaperWinx , I see you're already finding your feet on the forum 

That VM4 really is something special


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @VaperWinx , I see you're already finding your feet on the forum
> 
> That VM4 really is something special


Thanks @BumbleBee  Am really being made to feel welcome here. Its great. 
And I definitely have that MV4 in mind


----------



## rogue zombie (4/10/14)

Welcome @VaperWinx

I also found I was fussy about flavours for the first few weeks. 

But I highly recommend being adventurous with what you try. I have found that I actually enjoy flavours that I thought I wouldn't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaperWinx (4/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Welcome @VaperWinx
> 
> I also found I was fussy about flavours for the first few weeks.
> 
> But I highly recommend being adventurous with what you try. I have found that I actually enjoy flavours that I thought I wouldn't.


Hi @r0guez0mbie and thanks for the welcome. Yes, I think as time goes on I will definitely become more adventurous. Hopefully it won't take too long to find other flavours I enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (4/10/14)

Welcome @VaperWinx! 

I suggest try the RY4 Double from http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/e-liquids/Ready-To-Vape-E-Liquids/30ml-liquids

They have an RY4 Asian version available also which is quite dry but the double has the perfect hint of caramel added to it.


----------



## VaperWinx (4/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Welcome @VaperWinx!
> 
> I suggest try the RY4 Double from http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/e-liquids/Ready-To-Vape-E-Liquids/30ml-liquids
> 
> They have an RY4 Asian version available also which is quite dry but the double has the perfect hint of caramel added to it.


Thanks for the info. Will the double a look see.


----------



## Riddle (4/10/14)

Welcome @VaperWinx .... hope you enjoying the Forum as much as the rest of us


----------



## VaperWinx (4/10/14)

Riddle said:


> Welcome @VaperWinx .... hope you enjoying the Forum as much as the rest of us


Thanks very much. Yes, its been going great so far.


----------



## VaperWinx (4/10/14)

Riddle said:


> Welcome @VaperWinx .... hope you enjoying the Forum as much as the rest of us


Thanks very much. Yes, its been going great so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (8/10/14)

Welcome @VaperWinx, So the search begins, for a ADV- Juice, and then a Mod to get the best from the juice, etc, etc.. Let the fun begin.

Seriously, have a great adventure and stay stinkie free


----------



## VaperWinx (8/10/14)

Raslin said:


> Welcome @VaperWinx, So the search begins, for a ADV- Juice, and then a Mod to get the best from the juice, etc, etc.. Let the fun begin.
> 
> Seriously, have a great adventure and stay stinkie free


Yes! Hehe    Thanks very much.


----------

